# Chinese TV programmes



## Mon0Zer0 (Sep 27, 2021)

Beginning to see more Chinese TV programmes over here, so I thought it might be worth highlighting some if any are interested in checking them out!

A 2016 Chinese historical series. Chinese title 《*那年花开月正圆*》 translates to "That year the flowers bloomed and the moon was full" - but for some reason the title on Amazon was retitled to "*Nothing Gold Can Stay*". 

If anyone fancies watching something light and beautiful to look at you can't do much better than this, currently available free on Prime. It's a fun story heavy on talk, light on action, but with some absolutely incredible recreations of feudal Chinese scenery. There's a tiny bit of _Gong Fu_, but mainly this is a charming story about a spunky young con artist "sold" by her feckless foster father into service to a Chinese house who are themselves involved in court politics. Our heroine serves an irresponsible young Lord who is bringing his home into disrepute. Quickly she establishes she ain't gonna stand for his crap when she kicks him in the chest. Then blooms an unlikely friendship between the two. 

Surprisingly, although not  a huge amount happens on screen, it still manages to hold your interest through its light tone and interesting characters.


----------



## Unintended Consequences (Oct 2, 2021)

I’d love to see Tsui Hark’s ‘Zu Warriors’ and ‘A Chinese Ghost Story’ adapted as well as ’Detective Dee’.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Oct 5, 2021)

Unintended Consequences said:


> I’d love to see Tsui Hark’s ‘Zu Warriors’ and ‘A Chinese Ghost Story’ adapted as well as ’Detective Dee’.



I've heard people raving about those but have yet to see them. Zu Warriors inspired John Carpenter's big trouble in little china, right?


----------



## Unintended Consequences (Oct 5, 2021)

Mon0Zer0 said:


> I've heard people raving about those but have yet to see them. Zu Warriors inspired John Carpenter's big trouble in little china, right?


Indeed it did! I cannot recommend Zu Warriors of The Magic Mountain enough, Tsui Hark was at his creative peak. Seriously, the film has little of everything.

By the way, I’ve checked out your recommendation and all the episodes seem to be on YouTube in high definition so a big thanks for that.


----------

